# Hard reset Palm T5 with broken screen



## nannylin (Apr 20, 2004)

I broke the screen on my Palm Tungsten 5 and have to send it to Palm for repair. I want to do a hard reset to erase any personal data before sending it. However, with the screen kaput I can't see any prompts. I have tried several different methods recommended by Palm in general, but without seeing the screen all have failed--the darn data keeps reappearing. Any suggestions as to how to wipe it out?
Linda


----------



## TheDJK (Oct 10, 2003)

This from the Palm Tungstsn T5 User's Guide:



> DOING A HARD RESET:
> 1 Press and hold the power button.
> 2 While holding the power button, use the tip of the stylus (or a similar object without a sharp tip) to gently press and release the reset button inside the hole on the back of your handheld.
> 3 Wait for the Palm Powered logo to appear, and then release the power button.
> ...


You should be able to wipe the device without seeing the prompts on the screen. Just allow about 5-10 seconds for each instruction that mentions something appearing on-screen.


----------

